# rtl8187 and PCBSD?



## pivotraze (Apr 13, 2011)

I just installed PCBSD a few minutes ago. Booted in... and no wireless. I'm dumbfounded 

How do I get my rtl8187 to work on FreeBSD/PCBSD?


----------



## pivotraze (Apr 13, 2011)

Got it working.

In /boot/loader.conf, I added the following: 


```
if_urtw_load="YES"
if_wi_load="YES"
```

Then in terminal, I ran the following:
`wpa_passphrase [i]myssid[/i] [i]mypassword[/i] > /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf`

As root:

```
ifconfig wlan create wlandev urtw0
ifconfig [i]# Wlan0 now appeared[/i]
wpa_supplicant -i wlan0 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf [i]#Waited till I saw "Key negotiatoin competed with...."[/i]
```
Opened new tab in shell
Again as root:

```
dhclient wlan0
```


----------

